# Auto Express Detailer Wax Group Test



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm here to get some advice regarding detailer waxes. Many of you know about the recent Waterless Wash group test we conducted, and we're now looking to compare Detailer Waxes. The difference will be that rather than looking for a product that can clean, we're looking for a product that will top up between waxes. The aim of the test is to top up shine and add further protection to an already waxed surface. I'm aware that QDs could be included here (despite the fact they are predominately used as lubes), and I know of spray waxes, but while QDs may have a place, I don't think spray waxes do.

My (limited) definition of Detailer Waxes is that the test should include spray sealants and Quick Detailers as well. However, this is up for debate, and I want to gauge opinion from yourselves to find the best recommendations. I have a few products in consideration, they are:

AutoBrite Berry Blast
Autoglym Rapid Detailer
Autosmart Tango
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Clear Kote Quikshine
DoDo Juice Red Mist
Finish Kare #425
Meguair's Last Touch
MonkeySpunk
PoorBoy's World Quick Detailer
ValetPRO Citrus Bling
Zaino Z8

As you can tell, this isn't my area of expertise, but I'm keen to be professional and cover all the bases. So far, I've learnt that the main difference between QDs and Detailer Waxes is that QDs are polymer based and detailer waxes contain natural waxes... Are there any other huge differences? Is there anything fundamentally wrong with including these three slightly different products in one group test?

The most important question is: which products do you think belong in this test? Am I missing any really obvious ones? While I have my own criteria such as Finish, Price, Ease of Use and Longevity, I'm keen to know what you guys would score Detailer Waxes on.

I look forward to hearing from you and seeing how this develops,

Jamie


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

good look with the test.

always found MonkeySpunk to smear quite badly, smells awful .

on a serious note, to get the best results from these products be sure to use a quality microfiber towel,


edit.......... 3m quick wax is worth a try too.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

IMO a detailer wax _must_ offer some protection, otherwise it shouldn't really have the 'wax' term in there as it's just mis-leading.... so my list would be...

Zaino Z8
Prima Hydro
Optimum Car Wax
Dodo Red Mist
FK 425
Citrus Bling
Sonus Acrylic Glanz
Meguiars 135
Migliore Endurance
Werkstat Kit

Monkey Spunk?! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sounds the basis of a good group there Jamie :thumb:

To our members making suggestions: I don't think we need to be getting too anal about what constitutes a genuine quick detailer, what's a spray wax and what's a spray sealant, because if I'm correct, you're wanting a product that someone can use between any major waxing session to boost and prolong the protection on the car? and some from any of those catagories do that. 

I don't mean to suggest that anything's grouped together that shouldn't be of course but, as said, for the general public who you're aiming this at, I'd suggest to our members that we don't get too technical and splitting hairs about it.

I know the long term plan is to educate the masses about detailing, but let's walk before we run shall we?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Britemax #6 is one that I still use in between waxes....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool, point taken. Still going to stick with my list though as I've used them all and they stand out compared to many others I've tried. I find nowadays that some products listed as QD's have been left trailing way behind in the performance stakes.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Jamie, you have to include Gtechniq C2


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

wee_green_mini - thanks for your list, my next port of call is to find official distributors for all of the products, then get some sent in. Agree with misleading names, but also agree with Viper - it is about using a product between washes to boost and prolong the protection on the car.

Viper - I'd love to be able to write a group test that is appreciated by DW members and general public, but I don't think it'll ever happen! I live in hope...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You'll get all of my faves from Cleanyourcar, apart from the last 2... you'll get them from polishedbliss

i4detailing for the britemax 6 that cueball shouted.


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Also worth noting i'm talking about ease of use - so not machine applications and defo nice spray caps... Anyone have any other detailer waxes to add to the fray?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd like to add the following that have not been mentioned:

Sonus Carnauba Spritz

Gtechniq C3 Smart Carnauba


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Surely the basis of the test is to ....quote"top up between waxes" SO wouldn't it be better to have products like AG Aqua Wax etc ie spray waxes or what are often referred to a premium quick detailerss and not the likes of last touch etc.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

At the other end of the spectrum you could try the quite remarkable `Spray and shine` from Astonish which costs only 97p from Wilkinsons


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I Love Zaino Z8 but don't forget Zymol Field Glaze .


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> At the other end of the spectrum you could try the quite remarkable `Spray and shine` from Astonish which costs only 97p from Wilkinsons


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Jamie, you have to include Gtechniq C2


Not C3?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I Love Zaino Z8 but don't forget Zymol Field Glaze .


Well done that man - it sweeps the floor with all other QD's I've tried.

Twice the price though too!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Envirocare Finish Detailer is another I've reviewed recently for our test section, although as Britemax #6S has already been suggested, I wouldn't include both as in all honesty having reviewed both, they're pretty much identical for my money.

I'd go with Poorboys QD+ rather than the other Poorboy's one you had on the original list Jamie as it's more carnauba inriched and more suited to what you're after I think (unless that's the one you meant? They do several different ones that can look very similar, much like Chemical Guys do )

And yes, I know that an AE group test; having to appeal to the mass market is rarely, if ever, going to appease people on here, but it's good that you're coming here for the advice to start off with and hopefully we can assist in this area here and in future tests. You don't have to tell me about the constant juggling act trying to keep everyone happy, as it's just the same running this place :lol: :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Ultima Paint Guard Plus :thumb:

Give me a shout if you would like to add it to the test :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Britemax #6 is one that I still use in between waxes....
> 
> :thumb:


Yep should definately be on the list, use this after most details to wipedown.

Another that should be considered is the Werkstat Acrylic sprays.


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Duragloss AquaWax should be in there :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

For me there is either sealant or wax at the mowment sealant is winning hands down taken from zaino website and ellite car care



> We've accomplished the impossible! Z-2 PROTM is here!
> 
> We've managed to do what no one else has ever done - we've made a product that's vastly superior to Zaino Z-2TM, and we call it Z-2 PROTM. Z-2 PROTM has been designated as the replacement for Z-2TM, but don't worry - as much as you loved the old Z-2TM, you're going to love Z-2 PROTM even more!
> 
> ...


sealant for me is 
z2 with zfx 
or 
z8 with zfx

different product total from a wax and the way it is used.

wax for me as said it has to offer protection

dodo sn 
Collinite #476s Paste Wax my winter protection route for the familys cars with Chemical Guys - Jetseal 109 under neath

top up sprays in between uses

i used poor boys qd couldnt get on with it..
dodo red mist
then my only product know is 
zaino z8

if i have misted read sorry but half a sleep


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

jamiefretwell said:


> wee_green_mini - thanks for your list, my next port of call is to find official distributors for all of the products, then get some sent in. Agree with misleading names, but also agree with Viper - it is about using a product between washes to boost and prolong the protection on the car.
> 
> *Viper - I'd love to be able to write a group test that is appreciated by DW members and general public, but I don't think it'll ever happen! I live in hope...*


Well theres plenty of people who could! You only have to ask for any assistance and DW will provide:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

To the OP I would strongly recommend you review G Techniq C2.

I've spent a long time trying to find something that keeps my car cleaner for longer and it's the best I've found (I drive a white car and do 35000 miles per year).

You'll get a bottle for about £12.99 which is enough to my A3 sportback and give me 6 months of top-up QD (after you've applied it neat you dilute the remainder with water and use it as a QD to add protection every other wash). 

The 1st (neat) application takes no time at all and requires nothing more than a microfibre. I think it's just the kind of thing your readers will love.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

^^Agreed, C2 needs to be in the test, as does C3. I'd be very surprised if they didn't come first and second in your test. Nothing else i've tried comes close.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

jamiefretwell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm here to get some advice regarding detailer waxes. Many of you know about the recent Waterless Wash group test we conducted, and we're now looking to compare Detailer Waxes. The difference will be that rather than looking for a product that can clean, we're looking for a product that will top up between waxes. The aim of the test is to top up shine and add further protection to an already waxed surface. I'm aware that QDs could be included here (despite the fact they are predominately used as lubes), and I know of spray waxes, but while QDs may have a place, I don't think spray waxes do.
> 
> ...


I really don't think Autosmart's Tango should be on the list- it's not really a detailer wax. Maybe AS Reglaze as an alternative?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Meguiars Ultimate QD and Meguiars Ultimate Quick wax are also worth adding as is Optimum Spray wax. 

Some of the listed products are quite different though and quite often thats reflected in the extra cost.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd add the following to those already mentioned:

Pinnacle Crystal Mist
Pinnacle Souveran Spray Wax
Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
Swisvax Nano Express


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Smartwax - SmartDetail :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Why not Autoglym Aqua Wax but only Rapid Detailer? Many listed here are spray sealant/waxes but Rapid Detailer or QDs like Last Touch would fall shorter between them, I presume.

So I'd like to see how QDs like AG RD, DG #921, Zaino Z6, FK 425, Prima Slick etc, and spray waxes like AG AW, DG #951, Zaine Z8, OCW, Prima Hydro etc. compared in two different tests. 

Or it would be like comparing Collinite 476s with AIOs, or polishes. Not an uncommon mistake you know.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll 2nd the duragloss aquawax also worth a mention is Reflection Perfection final finish, superb product, just my two pence worth:thumb:


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks you all for your indepth feedback. As an update, the products I have on my list are:

3M quick wax
Astonish Spray and Shine
AutoBrite Berry Blast
Autoglym Rapid Detailer
Autosmart Tango
Britemax #6
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer or Speed Wipe
Clear Kote Quikshine
DoDo Juice Red Mist
Duragloss #921 or AquaWax
Finish Kare #425
Gtechniq C2 or C3
Meguiars 135 or Last Touch
Migliore Endurance
Optimum Car Wax
Pinnacle Crystal Mist or Souveran Spray Wax
PoorBoy's World Quick Detailer Plus (+)
Prima Hydro
Raceglaze Clearmist Detailer
Reflection Perfection Final Finish
Smartwax Smart Detail
Sonus Acrylic Glanz or Carnauba Spritz
Swisvax Nano Express
Ultima Paint Guard Plus
ValetPRO Citrus Bling
Werkstat Acrylic or Kit
Zaino Z8 or Z-2
Zymol Field Glaze


As you can see, there are 32 of the things, and so the next stage will be to split this list into two - working out the fair comparisons, and then letting my colleague test what I call the wash waxes (autoglym aquawax etc...) in a separate test. This sounds like the best way and falls in line with what we've discussed on here. I'll say it again though, he and I will be looking for two different things in two different tests.

Once again, thanks for all your help, and feel free to continue helping me - I have a feeling I'll need all the help I can get in order to split this list into two groups!

Jamie


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I know a few folk on here scoff at Auto Express testing detailing gear sometimes, but that doesn't stop ME reading your tests and enjoying it - as I do every issue.

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Meguiars "Ultima Quick Wax" - a bloody good quick wax


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

AS Reglaze, got a small amount of carnauba in it..


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

qstix said:


> AS Reglaze, got a small amount of carnauba in it..


gstix: I don't think we can feature Reglaze as it is only sold to professional detailers, not easily accessible/available for the general public.

Are there any others on this list which are likely to be ruled out on this basis?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

jamiefretwell said:


> gstix: I don't think we can feature Reglaze as it is only sold to professional detailers, not easily accessible/available for the general public.
> 
> Are there any others on this list which are likely to be ruled out on this basis?


AS products are pretty accessible. You just phone your local rep and they come to you!

G-Techniq only (really) retail from their website, but then again, most detailing products are http so dont think that should be a problem.

EDIT: Just spotted the Zaino inclusions. I presume you mean Z8 or Z6. (Z2 is a liquid sealant which is not sprayable)


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Really looking forward to the results of this test! In paticular the Astonish spray and shine as i was going to buy a couple of bottles for around a pounf So i shall see how it fairs before taking the plunge and buying them.

Also love using clearkote quikshine so im excited to see the results from a proper test.


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

amiller said:


> AS products are pretty accessible. You just phone your local rep and they come to you!
> 
> G-Techniq only (really) retail from their website, but then again, most detailing products are http so dont think that should be a problem.
> 
> EDIT: Just spotted the Zaino inclusions. I presume you mean Z8 or Z6. (Z2 is a liquid sealant which is not sprayable)


I've just had a slightly worried email back from AS Head Office, concerned we're too consumer, so i've chalked it off my list. On the other hand, Gtechniq have been included in here before, and I'm finding distributors for the rest of the products as well.
I'm sure I put Z8 on my list, as Z2 is more a liquid wash wax like CarPlan DemonShine (pour it on...). That test will be done by my colleague...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

jamiefretwell said:


> as Z2 is more a liquid wash wax like CarPlan DemonShine (pour it on...).


No its not Jamie


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I know your list is quite extensive, but can i suggest 3D sealer wax??


Apply it with a foam lance and rinse off, job done in a few mins :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG Pro DEtailer is a must along with the Clear Seal Detailer :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Jamie, PM sent yesterday.


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,
I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their help with this.
Our test goes on sale tomorrow, although subscribers will no doubt have copies today.
I'd appreciate any feedback, but please appreciate we're trying to introduce these products to our readership, as well as get a winner. Therefore we have included sealants, detailers and spray waxes. Note we also did a group test of fast, wash waxes a few weeks back. The main difference here was an already waxed surface, topped up when clean and dry.
Thanks again,
Jamie


----------

